# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не включается компьютер

## WilsOne

Доброго времени суток. 
Произошла проблема при сборке компьютера. То есть, когда я его собрал (с нуля, комплектующиеся новое, до каждой детали.) он просто не включился. Зеленый индикатор на матери горит, но при попытке включить компьютер, ничего не происходит. Пробовал вынимать все кроме, матери, процессора, кулера, БП и одной планки оперативы, все тоже самое... Пробовал переставлять POWER на RESET, не помогло, даже с помощью замыкания, ноль эмоций. Проверял блок питания на работоспособность, с помощью замыкания проводов *зеленый* и *черный*, БП - рабочий. В чем может быть проблема? 
Мать - ASUS B75M - PLUS. 
БП - Chieftec "A-135 APS-750CB"

----------


## Микола

Возможно на материнке косячит один из мостов. Также возможно не подходит оперативка под проц по частоте.Мать выдает какие нибудь звуки через встроенный динамик.еще может быть неверно установлена одна из перемычек на материнке иди просто нет биоса:confused:

----------


## WilsOne

Уже давно разобрался)

----------


## Микола

> Уже давно разобрался)


тОГДА ПИСАТЬ НАДО ЧТО ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА. И ОПИСАТЬ РЕШЕНИЕ ПРОБЛЕМУ. Ты не для себя зашел сюда а для того чтоб себе помочь и поделиться инф с другими

----------


## WilsOne

> тОГДА ПИСАТЬ НАДО ЧТО ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА. И ОПИСАТЬ РЕШЕНИЕ ПРОБЛЕМУ. Ты не для себя зашел сюда а для того чтоб себе помочь и поделиться инф с другими


 На*** послан!

----------


## CarBip

Добрый деньТакая проблема, при подключении омеги к компу загораются белые лампочки, но при изменении положения переключателя вкл/выкл не то чтобы загорается синяя лампочка, а даже тухнут белые, в чем может быть проблема?

----------

